# What is this?



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

A friend of mine sent me these pics to help indentify this fish but I have no clue what it is....HELP!!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

An ugly fish!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Stargazer


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like some sort of scorpion fish to me. Sure is ugly, but I bet he tastes great! O*D*W


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

romadfishrman said:


> Stargazer


May have to agree, though.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

stargazer,where was this caught?curious?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Star gazer. Saw one caught off the pair not too long ago


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not a stargazer!!!!! Here it is!!!! Stunning resemblance....except the fish is purtier!!!:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Jason said:


> It's not a stargazer!!!!! Here it is!!!! Stunning resemblance....except the fish is purtier!!!:whistling::thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 71798


Maybe her twin....


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Jason said:


> It's not a stargazer!!!!! Here it is!!!! Stunning resemblance....except the fish is purtier!!!:whistling::thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 71798


 awesome. they do look alike.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Stargazer*

Careful! It can give you a good shock. About 50 volts. Years ago when we could still use gill nets and seines in the gulf caught them quite often.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

my ex wife.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

@Flatsboy10, he said that he caught it at Johnsons Beach. Where are they usually caught?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> Careful! It can give you a good shock. About 50 volts. Years ago when we could still use gill nets and seines in the gulf caught them quite often.


Not them. The ones that shock are torpedo rays a different fish than a stargaser


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

kneeslap, Jason, that's a good one


----------

